# MAC Modern Majesty one eyeshadow makeup look



## cassie05 (Nov 12, 2014)

Pls excuse the dryness of my face it just started to get cold over here so I'm still adjusting to the weather 

Used Products:


EYES
Urban Decay PP Eden
MAC Modern Majesty
Hello Kitty liquid liner
Sisheido Nourishing Mascara Base
Lancome Hypnose Drama
Ebay lashes
Urban Decay 24/7 Liner black

FACE
MUFE HD foundation
sleep contour palette in dark
MAC Blot powder in medium
Too Faced Oye Vey

LIPS
NYX Natural liner
Revlon Pink Truffle


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 16, 2014)

Your look is flawless.  I don't see any dryness...


----------



## cassie05 (Nov 18, 2014)

wow thank you!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Nov 19, 2014)

Gorgeous. look.


----------



## Amychii (Mar 16, 2015)

Pretty


----------



## dilmadoll (Mar 23, 2015)

This is such a beautiful look! (And it's work friendly!)


----------



## lovea (Mar 28, 2015)

cassie05 said:


> Pls excuse the dryness of my face it just started to get cold over here so I'm still adjusting to the weather
> 
> Used Products:
> 
> ...


  so beautiful


----------



## penlipstick (Apr 3, 2015)

Love!


----------



## candyrivera (Apr 9, 2015)

So pretty! You're skin looks amazing!


----------



## perfectscorpio (Apr 26, 2015)

subscribed!!


----------



## Hisaehime (Apr 29, 2015)

I like your makeup !


----------



## Eminonu (Jan 15, 2016)

love !!


----------

